# Passat V6 30v Common Issues?



## jameswhitehouse (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi,
Currently looking at a Passat V6 30v. Seems to drive smoothly, but I did notice a slight 'whistling' noise at speed. Also, when accellerating hard, could hear a slight 'hiss' when changing gears (reminded me of driving a turbo car with a cone air filter!). Lastly, very slight 'judder' on the power for a few seconds when I'd been driving hard then backed off for a bit.
Anyone know what any of these might indicate?
Any other common problems to look out for before I buy?
Cheers,
James


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Passat V6 30v Common Issues? (jameswhitehouse)*

V6's tend to have fewer issues than the 1.8T motors....but thre are a couple of issues...
the PCV system clogs and the increased pressure forces oil outa the cam adjuster seals/valve cover gaskets....







CV system costs about $125 parts 1-2 hours labor to replace. Cam adjusters...get to car when its stone cold..start it and listen for rattle....cam adjusters wear and start rattling B4 oil ;pressure builds up..these are costly little devils and the V6 has two of 'em! About $k600 each and 4 hours labor to replace the pair. Has timing belt/waterpump been changed? Its supposed to be done at 75K miles on this motor...and a complete job..TB, tensioner, tensioner pulley, idler pulley, waterpump, thermostat and serpbelt costs about $1500 at dealers around here..less, but not much less at indie shops..parts aren't cheap and you have to pull off nose of car to work on TB...so labor is high. So it pays to have everything on my list replaced when you do it...you don't wanna scrimp here...tensioner, waterpump etc crap out and they take your TB with 'em...very expensive repair!


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Passat V6 30v Common Issues? (jameswhitehouse)*

I completely understand what you a referring to when you are talking about hearing a strange whistling sound under acceleration. I get that too. However, I don't know what may be causing it. I really don't remember of hearing that in the past.


_Modified by VWPassatGLX at 8:59 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## jameswhitehouse (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Passat V6 30v Common Issues? (VWPassatGLX)*

Thanks guys, sounds like issues are similar to my older 12v V6, apart from cam tensioners as older cars weren't multi-valve.
The whistling noise... hm, did these have hollow cams?
Cheers,
James


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Passat V6 30v Common Issues? (jameswhitehouse)*

I can't answer that question. Don't know for sure... My guess would be they are not hollow. I was told it may be a vacuum line or intake spacer. All crusty hoses and intake spacer has been replaced and still get the sound...


----------

